# Lawn got away form me...



## debodun (Aug 28, 2022)

because of my medical problems lately. I emailed my lawn man and he said he'd come Friday or Saturday afternoon, but now it's Sunday afternoon and he hasn't shown up - to my knowledge. He complained the last time he was here it was too long and he had to go over it twice. It's even longer now.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2022)

Didn't you have the same problem at the last house ?.. what about your new neighbours do they know someone reliable ?

Have you not had the same heatwave as the rest of us ?.. my grass  hasn't grown for weeks...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Didn't you have the same problem at the last house ?.. what about your new neighbours do they know someone reliable ?
> 
> Have you not had the same heatwave as the rest of us ?.. my grass  hasn't grown for weeks...


Not at the last house, I mowed it myself until I wrecked the mower on the edge of the sidewalk. By that time I was moving anyway. This guy WAS recommended to me. We've had a warmer than usual summer, but in thr last two weeks, we've receive some significant rains and the grass just took off.


----------



## Knight (Aug 28, 2022)

People where I live hire a lawn maintenance service that will show up regularly.  They don't have to be called. Is there such a service where you live?


----------



## Remy (Aug 28, 2022)

If he's going to be delayed he should call you. I can see if the work took longer and he may charge you for that. That's what you would pay him for. I hope he eventually shows. Did you try to call him?

When I owned that house and had it painted, that guy was a total flake and he to had been recommended. Even after he was done, he left a bunch of his equipment in the yard and I had to call him to come and get it. Good help is really hard to find.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 29, 2022)

Wow your lawn looks really nice compared to mine.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 29, 2022)

Get a corded mower, and do it  yourself.
Corded mowers are extremely light weight and can be pushed along easily.
I've had the same one for many years, and a neighbor gave me his, so now I have two of them.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 29, 2022)

I love taking care of my lawn.  If there is something I want to put off fixing, like cleaning out the garage, I'll use the excuse that I have to mow


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2022)

When you're done there, you can come over and do mine. 
My guy hasn't responded to 2 emails or is answering his phone. His truck wasn't in his driveway this morning, but his equipment trailer was.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 29, 2022)

I can't even imagine what it's like to have one's own lawn!  Or a big house with a porch for that matter!  For me, all I would need is the balcony I don't have.


----------



## Remy (Aug 29, 2022)

debodun said:


> When you're done there, you can come over and do mine.
> My guy hasn't responded to 2 emails or is answering his phone. His truck wasn't in his driveway this morning, but his equipment trailer was.


Flake-O-matic! Start looking elsewhere unless he has a really good excuse like hospitalization.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 29, 2022)

We let ours go for awhile...but we have a couple of helpers.


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2022)

That might work in a rural area.


----------



## Bella (Aug 29, 2022)

Remy's right. Forget this guy, Debs. Call around and try to find someone else.


----------



## Jules (Aug 29, 2022)

Did he charge you more when he had to go around your lawn twice?  Maybe he drove by and saw how long the grass is and doesn’t want to do it.  

Whatever, don’t attempt to do it yourself, at least until you get clearance re your eye.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I can't even imagine what it's like to have one's own lawn!  Or a big house with a porch for that matter!  For me, all I would need is the balcony I don't have.


You can come and live with me...


----------



## Leann (Aug 29, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I love taking care of my lawn.  If there is something I want to put off fixing, like cleaning out the garage, I'll use the excuse that I have to mowView attachment 236801


Wow...beautiful!


----------



## Leann (Aug 29, 2022)

debodun said:


> because of my medical problems lately. I emailed my lawn man and he said he'd come Friday or Saturday afternoon, but now it's Sunday afternoon and he hasn't shown up - to my knowledge. He complained the last time he was here it was too long and he had to go over it twice. It's even longer now.
> 
> View attachment 236641


At least your grass is growing. I wish mine looked this green!


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2022)

Jules said:


> Did he charge you more when he had to go around your lawn twice?


Yes he did.


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2022)

He's here now. His reason for the delay was that he had to go to Schenectady to get a mower part.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2022)

Leann said:


> At least your grass is growing. I wish mine looked this green!


Mine was yellow for weeks. A few days ago we had  some heavy rain.. first in 9 weeks, and unbelievably the grass is almost back to green. Apparently we're set to get more at the weekend, then that will mean I'll have to cut the grass again. It's been nice all this last few weeks not having to mow the lawn..


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2022)

I notice many homes in my neighborhood have sprinkler systems. To me that's a huge waste of water. Grass always comes back from a drought when the rains come.


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2022)

How it looks now:


----------



## Remy (Aug 29, 2022)

Glad he finally showed up with his lame excuse. But the lawn looks nice.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 29, 2022)

debodun said:


> because of my medical problems lately. I emailed my lawn man and he said he'd come Friday or Saturday afternoon, but now it's Sunday afternoon and he hasn't shown up - to my knowledge. He complained the last time he was here it was too long and he had to go over it twice. It's even longer now.
> 
> View attachment 236641


Have you thought of having it removed, and replaced with astroturf?  You'd never need to mow again.


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2022)

Nope. Probably would be more expensive than paying some stumblebum to do it every few weeks in the summer.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 29, 2022)

I use my weed eater often but, dummy me!  I gave away my riding lawn mower after my husband died.  (I wasn't thinking straight!)
because I have a large property.

So,  around here, You can hire someone and they say "I'll be there Tuesday at 2:00 o clock!
Unfortunately, they don't mention that they meant Tuesday, 2 or 3 months later!  hahaha!

@JustDave, Your property is beautiful!


----------



## JustDave (Aug 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I can't even imagine what it's like to have one's own lawn!  Or a big house with a porch for that matter!  For me, all I would need is the balcony I don't have.


It's hard to compare NYC to anywhere else, and for city folks, it's worth it.  My sister and brother-in-law love Chicago.  They wouldn't leave it for anything.  I'm not a city person.  I grew up in Chicago.  Left, and never looked back when I was 17.


----------



## Knight (Aug 30, 2022)

debodun said:


> How it looks now:
> 
> View attachment 236825


Lawn looks good, but picky me if this were my home the hand rail would not be deteriorated . I'd be sanding, sealing & repainting long before it got to that condition.


----------



## caroln (Aug 30, 2022)

@debodun, Your grass didn't look all that long.  I don't know why your lawn guy had a problem with it.


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2022)

Maybe it was difficult to tell in the photo, but in some places it was knee high. Were you looking at the before mowing or after mowing photo?


----------



## caroln (Aug 30, 2022)

debodun said:


> Maybe it was difficult to tell in the photo, but in some places it was knee high. Were you looking at the before mowing or after mowing photo?


The before pic.  It's kind of hard to tell how long it actually is...no frame of reference, like someone standing in it.  I guess it looks good to me since, like Hollydolly, mine hasn't grown in such a long time my mower is getting cobwebs on it.


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2022)

My lawn guy must be getting into his slow season. He actually contacted me and asked if he could do the lawn. He actually showed up when he said!


----------



## Remy (Sep 30, 2022)

debodun said:


> I notice many homes in my neighborhood have sprinkler systems. To me that's a huge waste of water. Grass always comes back from a drought when the rains come.


So agree. I even find the mobile homes in parks I have looked at had drip systems. No way. I looked at one and the drip system was running and for some reason I looked at the access to under the mobile and the drip system was dripping under the home. I asked the agent to talk to the listing agent about it and get back to me but she didn't.


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2022)

I am still thinking over what happened with the lawn guy yesterday. I heard his mower stop and expected he would be at my front door to get his check a few minutes after he puts his equipment on the trailer. I waited and waited, then looked out and his truck and trailer were gone. I sent him an email and asked why he ran off without getting paid. He replied that he would be back in about 2 hours. He did come back and explained that he had received a call to look at another job. Now why he couldn't take a minute to get the check and had to rush off immediately mystifies me. He also charged more because he said he had to go over the lawn twice to cut it as short as I wanted it. Why he can't cut 4 inches off at once also puzzles me.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2022)

debodun said:


> I notice many homes in my neighborhood have sprinkler systems. To me that's a huge waste of water. Grass always comes back from a drought when the rains come.


In your climate that is probably true.  For me without sprinklers my grass wouldn't come back until the next ice age, and right now that doesn't seem to be happening.


----------

